# Wo werden Activation keys bzw. Serial-Nummern gespeichert?



## Livesan (1. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

mich würde mal interessieren, wie die großen Firmen (MS, Symantec etc.) die Activation keys in Ser. Nummern umwandeln und dann auf meinem Computer spreichern. Genau: Was machen die eigentlich mit und auf meinem Computer?

Gibt es da im Internet Infos? Ich habe ein bisschen gegoogelt, aber ich komme immer nur zu sog. Warez und Crack-Sites. Das will ich aber nicht wissen. Sondern mich interessiert ganz korrekt (wissenschaftlich), was auf meinem Computer passiert.

Jede Idee bzw. Info ist willkommen!

Livesan


----------

